# Behavior differences in poodles who are cryptorchid (undescended / retained testicle)



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't imagine why there would be behavior changes in a cryptorchid dog. Since this is a puppy you can't even really know that there are changes in behavior since there is nothing to compare his behavior to. In other words you can't play an alternative reality version of him to see what he is like if he isn't cryptorchid.

Why do you think he has behavior changes? Are there behaviors he has that concern you?

Sometimes in young boys the undescended testicle will come down. If it doesn't then you should look into neutering him in a relatively timely fashion to avoid some of the health risks that seem to be associated with this matter.


----------



## corkscrew (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply! No, not behavior changes, but unwanted behaviors (aggression, excess arousal/humping, marking). We were told these otherwise normal behaviors in an unneutered male pup could be further heightened in those with cryptorchidism. We were wondering if anyone here has seen that in their pups.

Our mpoo is currently 5.5 months old.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that for me. While those behaviors are not particularly desirable they also aren't necessarily abnormal either. The only thing you listed that I would be unusually concerned about is aggression. Being over excited and humping everything in sight to release that energy is perfectly normal for a pup your boy's age as is marking (as long as he doesn't do it in the house). Good training on impulse control and attention should help with all of that.

My vet's spoo was a cryptorchid puppy and he is a happy healthy goofy boy, now approaching 4 years old as I recall.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

My miniature poodle dog Jupiter was cryptorchid and was neutered at 10 months. He was as smart and gentle before and after and was quickly house trained and never marked inside. He lived to over age 15. I would think you should monitor this with your vet and probably neuter him a bit earlier than you had intended.


----------

